
How to Make Cross Framework Component? – Naver FE Platform – Medium - chovy
https://medium.com/naver-fe-platform/how-to-make-cross-framework-component-ee76d76708b1
======
chovy
We tried to do this at my last company. It was a mess, this seems like a
better way to integrate multiple frameworks into one web app.

